# RepX & Aquarfest - Melbourne 2018



## Virides (Sep 21, 2018)

RepX is coming to Melbourne on Sunday 25th November at the Melbourne Convention & Exhibition Centre 

Also running tandem with RepX is our new event, Aquarfest - Australia's first aquarium expo in over 25years!

Buy tickets online (10% off door prices) - www.repx.com.au/tickets






[doublepost=1534543206,1533441557][/doublepost]RepX & AQUARFEST - Melbourne 2018

■■■ Prospectus for Exhibitors ■■■
An Extravaganza of Aussie Reptiles - and Aquarium Fish!

■■■ www.repx.com.au/register ■■■

Melbourne has never seen anything quite like RepX & AQUARFEST 2018. Two great expos dedicated to the reptile and aquarium hobbies under one roof! Bigger and better, with more to see and do, and a whopping 3000m2 floor space in Melbourne’s premium venue, located in the heart of the South Wharf leisure precinct.

Melbourne has demonstrated a strong and sustained interest in the reptile hobby. Building on the success of our Brisbane Expo in March 2018, RepX will take this to the next level with an event that surpasses anything before. And for the first time, we are proud to introduce AQUARFEST – a dedicated expo for aquarists that is long overdue, especially considering that many hobbyists, and the businesses that support them, share an interest in both reptiles and aquaria.

This combined experience is already attracting considerable industry attention and will appeal to a wide audience of enthusiasts, as well as anyone thinking about acquiring an unusual pet or with an interest in animals, and families looking for an entertaining day out. RepX & AQUARFEST 2018 will feature informative presentations and continual interactive displays guaranteed to hold the attention, in addition to door prizes and free children’s entertainment.

This represents a unique opportunity for both existing hobbyists and novices to engage with industry experts and suppliers of products and services – and for the aquarium fraternity, the first such occasion in many years. The perfect platform upon which to introduce innovative product lines, connect with new and existing markets, and enhance your business profile.

RepX & AQUARFEST are backed by a wealth of industry experience; we are committed to producing the best unusual pet shows around the country, whilst striving for further growth, promoting responsible private ownership and conservation, and presenting our industry in a cohesive, impactful and professional manner.

Packages have been tailored to suit a variety of exhibitors, with additional branding and advertising opportunities for sponsors. There are also limited premium positions which straddle both expos. Early registration will maximise exposure and ensure your footprint is reserved.

■■■ www.repx.com.au/register ■■■
[doublepost=1537532683][/doublepost]This has been postponed as of 7th September.

All parties have been refunded.


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 22, 2018)

Any particular reason why it’s been postponed? I was looking forward to this.


----------

